# Cut-outs have been orderd



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i went and did it. i orderd dual cut outs 2.5 (electric) for the goat. cant wait to get them installed. few questions and thoughts:

1. anyone know how much it will cost me (ie midas, minike(sp), muff shop)

I will be getting LT's with high flow cats by next year tax season

2. should i have them weild them on the mid pipes (will have new mids with LT's) or after x-pipe. comments are welcome.

3. should i get down pipes or will that be a clearence issue and how much would those pipes cost.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

2 days and no coments or sugestions


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would place them after the x-pipe if your plan LT's and high flow cats. I don't think the charge would be that high. Wasn't there an exhaust guy at the Columbus GTG last year? I don't remember his user name. How ya been?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

great. just got back from Washington dc. on vacation. been gone on june 18th and just got back


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

yes i am going to go with after the x-pipe


----------

